# 6466 Whistle Tender



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

My 6466 Whistle Tender only sounds when the train is in neutral(struggles). It just grinds when the train is running. I noticed some sparks underneath and the front truck seems to have a loose contactor. I'm suspecting that little spring that holds the contactor firm is weak, but before I start changing anything I thought I'd get some opinions on other possibilities.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the first step would be a clean and lube of the motor and the trucks and collectors. Poor power connections will certainly cause issues with the performance. The way to approach this is first fix the obvious issues, clean and lube the motor, wheels, and rollers, and see where you stand when you finish that.


----------

